# Wolf pairs in central Utah?



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

While doing the family thing for xmas, I was visiting my wife's cousin, he is a student at the UofU. He said that their are students who are doing studies with some wolves in Utah County. He said that there is a pair in Payson county, and then 3 pair's in Spanish Fork canyon. 

I am not here to spread rumors but I was just wondering if anyone else has heard of this as well?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm not here to spread rumors either but based on what I saw on a fairly recent trip in the area you mentioned, I'd believe it. I posted about it in a fishing report. Now I know, you think I'm full of crap and all that, but I know what I saw and they sure weren't a pair of coyotes. Most of the yotes I've seen were small, skinny, and booked at the sight of a vehicle. These two seemed relatively unconcerned, although they didn't waste much time getting up the hill. I would have gotten a picture but the camera hung up on the bag as I was furiously trying to yank it out. Gray with a touch of gold and black, big full coats.... almost as big as my big dog I'd gotten rid of last year. I've never seen any yotes that big. :|


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Gray with a touch of gold and black, big full coats.... almost as big as my big dog I'd gotten rid of last year. I've never seen any yotes that big.


They were black and tans that lost the lion they were chasing. You would think that they would have to warn people that such an animal is in the area incase the wolves attacked some and the person who got attacked decided to sue. I dont know just a thought. I highly doubt that they would transplant wolves in a populated area because of all the conflicts.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> They were black and tans that lost the lion they were chasing.


Not quite.... :lol: Certainly not hounds. Thats funny you say that about warning folks in the area... for some reason, I wasn't real anxious to get out of my truck and go chasing up the hill after them.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Well they have put up signs to warn people that bears are in an area so you think they would just tell the public about those dirty rotten wolves instead of keeping it hush hush. I hope its just a rumor and that you saw a few domisticated dogs.


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

I have yet to see beware of wolf sign's in the Morgan area, and there was a wolf caught in a trap earlier this year. According to many, wolves are harmless to people. Those people have watched to much Discovery Channel. That being said, why should the DWR have to put sign's up? 

Like I said earlier it was just hear say, just trying to see if someone else has heard of the study's.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Check this link out, then decide for yourself if warnings should be posted.


----------



## Wdycle (Sep 11, 2007)

Good link Pro, Thing's like that could happen around here. :shock:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Here's another one If you're a pansey I recommend you don't click on this one.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Fido wouldn't fare any better than that yote against one or more wolves. Neither would a person.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Dang thats crazy they tor the yot up.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Pro, please tell me you didn't name your squirel Fido!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Pro, please tell me you didn't name your squirel Fido!


No, his name is cougarbear, cuz he is as agile as a puma, and as fearless as a grizzly.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> fixed blade said:
> 
> 
> > Pro, please tell me you didn't name your squirel Fido!
> ...


You should have gone with squirelcougarbear. Because unless I'm mistaken it is the size of a squirel. Or maybe gone with a more conventional name like cougarbait. :mrgreen:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

He sure had .45 looking for cover. I'm telling you, *DO NOT ENTER MY YARD UNANNOUNCED*, cougarbear will make you wish that croc in .45's post was all you had to worry about. :shock:


----------



## wasatchmtnbike (Oct 16, 2007)

Last Deer season (2006) I was hunting up on the top of Currant Creek with my son and daughter and we came across these tracks. They looked pretty large to me, in fact, the cartridge in the picture is a .270 shell. However, I would think a Wolves' prints would probably be bigger,....and badder!  It almost looked like there were two sets of tracks.


----------

